# Need a mentor...



## Tj King (Jan 6, 2016)

well... I know these are never well received because this is a very touchy subject...stabilizing/casting, but I am searching for an "old head" that would be willing to take on a "rook". I am fairly new to the trade and need someone that would let me pick their brain. As a little house keeping I'm a former Marine and Cop so I'm looking for someone that respects loyalty and integrity. If interested let me know! Sorry, but I'm not much for small talk, as men we kinda want to get to the point right?


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 6, 2016)

I'd say a lot of your questions can probably find answers here on the forum. I'm not anywhere close to you or I'd be willing to show you how stabilizing works.

Just post some questions and we can see what we can do to help.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tj King (Jan 6, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I'd say a lot of your questions can probably find answers here on the forum. I'm not anywhere close to you or I'd be willing to show you how stabilizing works.
> 
> Just post some questions and we can see what we can do to help.


Thank-you for replying! I was very hesitant to even post this. I have literally done so much research it makes me sick. I have more intricate questions now that I don't want to tie up a "board" with....thats why I need someone to talk to. Call me old school, but as much as I love the internet I need at least a voice to bounce ideas off of.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 6, 2016)

Tj King said:


> Thank-you for replying! I was very hesitant to even post this. I have literally done so much research it makes me sick. I have more intricate questions now that I don't want to tie up a "board" with....thats why I need someone to talk to. Call me old school, but as much as I love the internet I need at least a voice to bounce ideas off of.



I'm willing to help when I can, feel free to send me a PM and I'll see what I can do. Also- as far as finding those willing to help out, give us an idea of the basics of what you're looking to do to help narrow down who might be best suited to help if they are willing. I do stabilization and dye of wood but I don't cast, there are guys out that just cast, and some do all of the above, Also, when it comes to casting there are two major groups it seems, Poly Resin casting and Alumilite casting, both have their pros and cons and are done a little differently IIRC.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 6, 2016)

Roy - thanks for joining. The beauty of this forum is its different than just about any other. This group is the most sharing with knowledge and info than any other I've found. Colin hit the nail on the head. Post a question and you'll get several responses. In essence you have about 3500 mentors

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tj King (Jan 6, 2016)

Well, sorry about the "critical" edge. I have literally asked dozens of questions throughout the inter web and have been met with a stone wall. I can honestly say I do get a different vibe from this site. I don't necessarily like appearing as a fool when asking questions, but I need a good reference point. I am getting my stabilization setup and need to a good wood to start on. I particularly like burls and their character, but have no clue how to buy them and what to look for. Thanks for any and all help!


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 6, 2016)

Tj King said:


> Well, sorry about the "critical" edge. I have literally asked dozens of questions throughout the inter web and have been met with a stone wall. I can honestly say I do get a different vibe from this site. I don't necessarily like appearing as a fool when asking questions, but I need a good reference point. I am getting my stabilization setup and need to a good wood to start on. I particularly like burls and their character, but have no clue how to buy them and what to look for. Thanks for any and all help!



I can see why you might have gotten that vibe in some other places. I was checking out a facebook group and folks in that group were pretty standoffish if you asked anything about how they got their colors or how they did things. It seemed like a lot of paranoia that people were going to steal their customers or something.

Scott is right, post a few questions in the stabilization and dye sub forum and I think you'll be pleasantly surprised by what you get.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tj King (Jan 6, 2016)

Funny that you mention Facebook. That has been the worst area of q&a I have found. Thanks for being a resource!


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jan 6, 2016)

Heya buddy. Sent you a pm, I cast and stabilize and while I don't consider myself to be the guru I can answer some questions or point you in the right direction.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Jan 6, 2016)

Roy, the biggest reason for me staying on this site and only a couple others is that there is no stupid questions and everyone here is down to earth enough to know that we all had to start somewhere and are very respectful when helping each other out. I feel by asking a question on the board is helping out any and all reading it that, like myself, didn't even think to ask it in the first place.
Another advantage of asking questions on the open board here rather than trying to google it is that with all of the experience here someone will know just exactly what you are asking and can read through weird definitions and descriptions of things, like I generally do.
BTW, thank you for your service, Sir.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 7, 2016)

Tj King said:


> Well, sorry about the "critical" edge. I have literally asked dozens of questions throughout the inter web and have been met with a stone wall. I can honestly say I do get a different vibe from this site. I don't necessarily like appearing as a fool when asking questions, but I need a good reference point. I am getting my stabilization setup and need to a good wood to start on. I particularly like burls and their character, but have no clue how to buy them and what to look for. Thanks for any and all help!



No questions are foolish.... Only a fool doesn't ask or sow thing like that is the old saying. 

I just got setup to stabilize and can only offer the little I know but am glad to help since it was the great other members on here who helped me get set up! 

Also remember your questions asked publicly on here will also help others (such as myself) who are just getting I to this and read along on these posts. 

I can guarantee you No one here will avoid your questions if they have an answer for them. 

Welcome to the site!


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 7, 2016)

Welcome to Wood Barter. Another real good person to talk to about stabilizing, casting, dyeing and alumilite is @TurnTex (Curtis).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 7, 2016)

Roy, now that you've discovered no one is going to ruffle your feathers here, just a pointer or two on getting the most bang for your buck. Don't be afraid to start a new thread for a new topic. In fact, it's much better that way. For example, if you're having trouble figuring out where to start getting into dying wood, don't ask that in the middle of a stabilization or casting thread you may have started. Also try to make your title describe your topic/question so those with the knowledge will open it. And as pointed out no question is too simple, basic, and none are stupid. I have the market cornered on stupid questions so don't worry about that I have you covered. 

You can also state in your post you do not want off topic posts so us clowns will not jack your thread up with a bunch of nonsense. Glad you joined in you will get all the help you need here most likely.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 7, 2016)

Tj King said:


> . I don't necessarily like appearing as a fool when asking questions,



I agree with everything stated above by others, but we also have something wonderful at WB that should put your mind at ease about appearing like a fool. In the same vein as "you don't have to be faster than the bear, just faster than the other guy running from the bear", as long as our buddy Tony (@Tclem) sticks around, none of the rest of us are at much risk for appearing foolish.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 7, 2016)

SENC said:


> I agree with everything stated above by others, but we also have something wonderful at WB that should put your mind at ease about appearing like a fool. In the same vein as "you don't have to be faster than the bear, just faster than the other guy running from the bear", as long as our buddy Tony (@Tclem) sticks around, none of the rest of us are at much risk for appearing foolish.


Oh so now because I'm fat and slower than the bear you have think I am foolish. However, you chose the correct word of "appearing". Lol I will whoop the bear. No need to outrun it.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tj King (Jan 7, 2016)

Guys just let me take a minute and pay some compliments. You all have absolutely blown me away with your willingness to help a new guy. I can honestly say that I have finally found a place that is invested in helping each other! I'm going to start a new thread once I receive my stabilization chamber in an attempt to put my new guy questions to good use.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Tclem (Jan 7, 2016)

Tj King said:


> Guys just let me take a minute and pay some compliments. You all have absolutely blown me away with your willingness to help a new guy. I can honestly say that I have finally found a place that is invested in helping each other! I'm going to start a new thread once I receive my stabilization chamber in an attempt to put my new guy questions to good use.


Just don't ask @SENC any redneck question. He will shower you with words like habsgrnrkej and vagsurjrkrisjw and expect you to be as smart as a ceo or some clown like that.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SENC (Jan 7, 2016)

Welcome Roy, we're glad to have you and know you'll have plenty to teach us, too.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 7, 2016)

TJ - post some pics of your knives here or in the knife making forum.


----------



## Tj King (Jan 8, 2016)

Here are a couple of pics. I honestly think we have only done a few wooden handles, which I didn't post. Typically, we have stuck with micarta, which is a little more forgiving.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tj King (Jan 8, 2016)

Oh I almost forgot to post my favorite blade!! This is Christmas morning. I made my oldest his first knife. I reserved the sharpening and pointy end for a future project....which is to say I am afraid we he would shank his little brother....hahaha

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jan 8, 2016)

Those are really cool, nice job!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 8, 2016)

Roy nice work I really like those stubbies.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 8, 2016)

Very nice !


----------



## Final Strut (Jan 8, 2016)

Welcome to WB Roy. I like your knives. Do you may your own micarta? I cast and do some stabilizing so if you have questions as some of the other guys have mentioned do hesitate to shoot me a message.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tj King (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks guys! I've tried my hand at making micarta, and succeeded to some extent, but the smell that comes off the resin is terrible.

Kevin, those small knives were our solution to not wasting any steel! I guess you could say that we are very frugal. Funny thing is, people buy that style more than any other.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TurnTex (Jan 24, 2016)

My name was mentioned so I just wanted to say I am happy to help any way I can as well. If you want to give me a call sometime, I would be happy to walk you through both stabilizing and casting. I will send my # in a PM as personal info is not allowed in the body of a post

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------

